# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  [Thắc mắc] Cách khoan ở máy HighSpeed, feed and speed

## QuyND

Kính chào các bác, cho phép em vô thẳng vấn đề. Hiện tại máy em xài con Spindle 800W ER11 24k rpm, em muốn khoan lỗ 5,2; 5,5 thì feed and speed như thế nào ạ? Máy em chạy thấp nhất là 4k rpm thôi ạ. Vừa nảy em khoan mũi center drill trước, xong khoan mồi bằng 1,5mm. Sau khi khoan mồi 1,5mm thì em khoan mũi 5,2 nó rú ghê lạnh xương sống. Các bác cho em xin tí kinh nghiệm với ạ. Nếu khoan thì feed and speed như thế nào, bao nhiêu mm 1 răng là ổn? Với lại có cần khoan mũi nhỏ trước khi khoan không ạ? Đó giờ em làm máy cơ, lăn tăn lên CNC giờ bí quá. 

Mong các bác giúp đỡ ạ. Em xin cám ơn.

----------


## thanhtrung

lấy mũi phay 4 5 li cho nó lắc ra bạn . mũi khoan tốc độ đó nó cháy mũi hết

----------

QuyND

----------


## QuyND

> lấy mũi phay 4 5 li cho nó lắc ra bạn . mũi khoan tốc độ đó nó cháy mũi hết


Nếu như vậy em lấy dao phay 4mm, ramp thì bao nhiêu độ, bước xuống bao nhiêu ạ?

----------


## Ga con

Xài dao 3 thôi, chạy helical xuống bước tiến khoảng 0.5mm/vòng OK.

Mà bác cũng không nói gia công vật liệu gì nên em cũng chả tư vấn S, F được.

Thanks.

----------

QuyND

----------


## QuyND

> Xài dao 3 thôi, chạy helical xuống bước tiến khoảng 0.5mm/vòng OK.
> 
> Mà bác cũng không nói gia công vật liệu gì nên em cũng chả tư vấn S, F được.
> 
> Thanks.


Dạ vâng, chủ yếu em chạy nhôm ạ với đồng ạ. Còn sắt thép thì chắc sắp tới cũng đụng mà giờ chưa dám bác.

----------


## Ga con

Nhôm cứ chơi S cỡ 18000rpm, F tùy vào số me dao, loại chuyên nhôm 3 me thì F cỡ 800-1000mm/p ok. Đồng S cũng cỡ đó, giảm F khoảng 800mm/p chạy ok.

Thanks.

----------

QuyND

----------


## QuyND

Chắc là do spindle em bạc đạn nó mòn nên rú ghê hồn khi ramp. Tiếng nó cứ rè rè như kiểu thoát phôi không được rè rè ấy nên em hạn chế ramp. Sau khi test tiết này nọ. Em quyết định chạy ramp helical, S18000 F250 pitch 0,5mm. Ở đó em thấy là ổn. Em cám ơn ạ.

----------

